# Virus in word document?



## emoska (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello all,

I've been having a problem for a while concerning MS word documents. It seems that when I send these documents to other computers, one of various things happen. For hotmail or regular accounts, the document is reported as having a virus; or on occassion, for regular accounts, the document opens with a one line of 'text' in squares similar to windings.

I've scanned my computer for viruses and spyware and theres nothing to be found, does anyone have any ideas as to why this is occurring?

Thank you in advance

-emoska


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Could you be more specific on which antivirus tests you have performed?
Have you followed Microbell's 5-step process?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi emoska

Do your Word docs contain macros? It could be that the scanners are reading the macro code as a possible virus. Have a look here

http://www.officearticles.com/outlook/attachment_security_in_microsoft_outlook.htm


----------



## emoska (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey everyone, thank you for your prompt replies.

Zazula, I have run AVG and Trend Micro's Housecall for viruses and found nothing; and have run Windows Defender and Spybot for spyware. I have also cleared my internet cache, cookies, java files and temporary directories as a precution.

Glaswegian, I'm not actually sure if I have any Macro's activated. I don't have any active that I am aware of, or am purposely using. How can I tell?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Open a suspected document, and press Alt+F8.
This brings up the Macros command, and you can see if you have any active macros.
If yes, save your document under a different name, delete all macros in the "saved as..." version, and try e-mailing it back to a recipient that complained for virus in your attachments.
Post back!


----------



## emoska (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey again!

Zazula, I didn't have any macros operating. I'm really stuck as to what it could be.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Look, emoska, for the "small boxes" problem, it normally has to do with the fact that you've used a font that is not installed in the recipient's system. Usually, if he/she selects all text and chooses another font (e.g. Arial, Courier, Times New Roman, Tahoma, Verdana), then it'll become readable.

Now, for the "virus" problem. Does it happen all of the times and to all the recipients?
Try creating a blank document and attach it to an e-mail from a friend of yours that has previously gotten the "virus" warning. Then, post back what happened.


----------



## sername (Mar 27, 2013)

Download "Avast! Anti-Virus" and scan the word doc. if there is a virus detected, than "move to chest" it or "delete" it. If there were no viruses detected, than reformat your computer or uninstall and reinstall your software. If that does not work, change your e-mail address. Good Luck!
:thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thread is over 6 years old - no need to post - now closed.


----------

